# Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!



## Dynator (10. November 2010)

Hallo Leute , 

ich komme aus den schönen Lindow Mark (Land Brandenburg) Stadt der drei Seen. Normal das es bei uns im Örtchen Angelvereine und einen Fischer gibt der die drei Seen die bis weilen DAV Gewässer sind bewirtschaftet. Soweit so gut doch trübt hier allmählich des Anglers Stimmung seit dem der Fischer bekannt gemacht hat das er die Seen selbst übernehmen will und somit den DAV ins abseits schießt. Der Fischer will dann die Jahreskarte für 180 Euro Pro See aushändigen. 
Ergo sind es 540 Euro für das Vereinsmitglied der fade Beigeschmack bleibt also bei den Vereinen denn der überwiegende Teil wird diesen Betrag nicht zahlen können. Die Folgen kann sich dann jeder selber denken.

Meine Frage hierzu ist , haben die Vereinsvorstände und der DAV nicht auch Rechte ? Oder sind sie dem Fischer bedingungslos ausgesetzt?


----------



## HD4ever (10. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

boah ..... das ist ja happig |uhoh:
hoffe ihr bekommt da was geregelt, nen tip hab ich da leider nicht für dich


----------



## Taxidermist (10. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

Ich denke dies wird nach Angebot und Nachfrage geregelt und wenn dieser Fischer nicht durch langjährige Pachtverträge gebunden ist,oder diese nun auslaufen, so kann der für seine Gewässer nehmen was er will ,solange es halt jemand zahlt!
Hier besteht natürlich auch die Möglichkeit eines Boykots ,dazu wird man allerdings Einigkeit der Betroffenen (Angler) brauchen und diese wird nur schwer zu erreichen sein.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher,wenn der Fischer auf seinen teuren Karten sitzenbleibt, so wird er auch wieder die Preise senken!

Taxidermist


----------



## Parasol (10. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

Hallo,
wenn der Fischer die "Fischereirechte" hat und die "Pachtverträge" mit den Vereinen ausgelaufen sind, kann er selbstverständlich entscheiden, die Seen nicht mehr neu zu verpachten und selbst bewirtschaften.
Dann allerdings muss ein Angler wahrscheinlich nicht mehr Mitglied in einem Verein sein, wenn ihm das zu teuer ist. Er kann dann ausschließlich mit dem Erlaubnisschein angeln.


----------



## Jose (10. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

"willkommen im westen, dem wilden" reizt es mich zu sagen -
aber, wie parasol schon schrieb: wer hat eigentlich die fischereirechte?

deine angaben sind unvollständig, bis auf die über deinen frust


----------



## strawinski (12. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

der pächter bestimmt den Preis....aber für 500€ in brandenburg ist dies ein Treppenwitz...da würd ich ihm sagen, das bezahl ich nur, wenn er die fische mit ner sänfte vorbeibringt....habt ihr da nen überdrehten westpächter erwischt oder ein verpeiltes ossi-startup? nicht mal in berlin zahlste den preis..da ist bei max 200€ ende der fahnenstange....da würd er wohl trauer haben, der gute


----------



## Darth-Bob (13. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

Das ist nun mal so, das sich im Osten einige denken, Geld kommt von alleine .


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



Darth-Bob schrieb:


> Das ist nun mal so, das sich im Osten einige denken, Geld kommt von alleine .



Was ist denn das für `ne blöde Bemerkung.#q


Brandenburg und auch andere östliche Bundesländer gehören zu den ärmsten und strukturschwächsten Gegenden Deutschlands.
Da sind solche Preise eine Frechheit.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Fischer damit auch bezwecken könnte die Angler auszusperren.


----------



## antonio (13. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

wie schon gesagt erst mal müßte man wissen wem der see gehört wer die fischereirechte hat wer pächter ist usw.
vorher kann man dazu nur spekulieren.

antonio


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



Darth-Bob schrieb:


> Das ist nun mal so, das sich im Osten einige denken, Geld kommt von alleine .



Was willst du uns damit sagen? Dass wie Ossis mit dem Klammersack gepudert sind? :r

Wenn ich mir gleichgelagerte Diskussionen bezüglich der Aufnahme und Jahresgebühren mancher - westdeutscher - Vereine angucke oder mir gleichgelagerte Disussion bezüglich der Gebühren für diverse - ebenfalls im Westen liegende - Vereinsgewässer (meist Waller- oder Karpfenpools) ansehe, frage ich mich allen ernstes, was du mit deinem Beitrag zum Ausdruck bringen willst.

Zum Thema: 180 Euro für eine Jahreskarte finde ich nicht so sehr überteuert. Vorrausgesetzt natürlich, der zu beangelnde Bestand ist exzellent und das Gewässer ist entsprechend hergerichtet.

An guten Angelgewässern (zumeist Karpfen als Hauptfisch) zahlt man diese Summen auch schonmal für ein Wochenende (sogenannte Paylakes).

Wenn also das Gewässer den Preis rechtfertigt, ist die Entscheidung des Fischers sicher nicht anrüchig.

Und wer den preis nicht zahlen will oder kann, der weicht eben auf ein anderes Gewässer aus - in Brandenburg als DAVler dürfte das mitnichten schwer fallen.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



Darth-Bob schrieb:


> Das ist nun mal so, das sich im Osten einige denken, Geld kommt von alleine .



Was hat das mit Osten oder Westen zu tun? Habt ihr irgend etwas verpasst? Ich klär euch gerne auf!

Fakt ist wenn das Fischereirecht beim Fischer liegt und er die Pacht hat kann er nehmen was er will! Fakt ist auch das ein Boykott wohl ehr wenig bringt weil es immer jemanden geben wird der diesen hohen preis bezahlt und nach ein paar jahren wird es eine kleine eingeschwohrene Gemeide geben die denken das die drei Seen ihre sind und sie werden sich freuen dort so gut wie alleine Angeln zu dürfen! Des weiteren werden dort Freunde und freundesfreunde des Fischers sitzen und kein Mensch kann was dagegen machen! Ich hab sowas erst durch!


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

Jo, wie ich schonmal geschrieben habe, ist man bei uns für knapp 3km lange Salmonidenstrecken mal locker einen vierstelligen Betrag los. Und die Wartelisten sind endlos lang. 
Gute Vereine kosten so um die 500 Ocken, und auch da ist kaum ein Platz frei, selbst wenn man die Kohle aufbringen wollte.

Wäre ich Gewässerbesitzer würde ich das, wie wohl die meissten Kritiker hier, so machen dass meine soziale Ader durchschlägt und ich nur einen Fuffi verlangen würde, obwohl ich auch 2000 bekommen könnte. Ist doch wohl Ehrensache unter Anglern. 

Willkommen in der freien Marktwirtschaft.


----------



## Honeyball (13. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



Darth-Bob schrieb:


> Das ist nun mal so, das sich im Osten einige denken, Geld kommt von alleine .


Solche Aussagen sind diffamierend und überflüssig und werden hier nicht geduldet!


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

Ja Ralle deine Soziale Ader in allen ehren aber wie will der Gute Fischer drei Gewässer erfolgreich bewirtschaften wenn ihn jeder Angler für ne Jahreskarte nen fuffi hinhaut? Na fünf Jahren fängt keine Sau mehr was weil nix besetzt wurde und spätestens dann is feierabend. Es sollte jeder für sich entscheiden wieviel ihm sein Hobby wert ist und schauen wie das Gewässer bewirtschaftet wird! Sollten die drei Seen einen hervorragenden Bestand haben und sollte dies auch so bleiben würde ich das Geld bezahlen und mich freuen das etwas aussortiert wird ohne jetzt genauer darauf einzugehen! Wer es sich nicht leisten kann oder will hat eben Pech gehabt so ist das nunmal heute!


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Ja Ralle deine Soziale Ader in allen ehren aber wie will der Gute Fischer drei Gewässer erfolgreich bewirtschaften wenn ihn jeder Angler für ne Jahreskarte nen fuffi hinhaut?



Haste den Ironie-Button nicht gesehen ? 
Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, ich würde die Karten für ´nen Fuffi verschleudern, wenn ich das 20fache bekommen könnte ?


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

Ich hab dich schon verstanden
nur für alle anderen hab ich es nocheinmal verdeutlicht!


----------



## PapaBear (13. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

Moah. Nach 20 Jahren immer noch der selbe Mist. Ossis Wessis. Ich kanns nicht mehr hören. Ich bin gebürtiger Wessi meine Frau Ossi, macht also meine Kinder praktisch zu Wossis. Und da gibts nicht den Hauch eines Unterschieds. Alle gleich bekloppt. So langsam sollte manch einer mal von seinem Baum runter kommen und sich von der Brotkruste in die Zivilisation locken lassen.
So Spass bei Seite, Ihr habt Sorgen.


----------



## Bigone (13. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

So, jetzt aber mal wieder zum eigentlichen Problem, die Vorredner die den Boykott vorgeschlagen haben, haben recht, wenn keine Nachfrage vorhanden ist, muß er was am preis machen, sonst kommt gar nix in die kasse. Am Torgelower see z.b. war so eine starke nachfrage, daß die Wochenkarte *75*euro gekostet hat, und trotzdem hat man oft keinen Platz mehr bekommen. Auf der Strecke blieben die weniger solventen Einheimischen, die von ihrer kleinen Rente oder  Alg2 das nicht bezahlen konnten. Also, boykottiert die Seen, so schwer es auch sein mag, gruß Gerald


----------



## Dynator (13. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

Ja also das es bei diesen Thema zu einem Ost -West Konflikt kommen kann habe ich nicht vermutet , meine Meinung mal kurz dazu ist , wir sind in diesem Land geboren wir sind Deutsche und dieser Bruderkrieg wurde von den Besatzern und unserer eigenen Regierung geschürt. Doch leider blicken es viele von uns nicht und sorgen so für eine Veränderung des Charakters unseres Volkes. Aber auch dieser Unfug wird vergehen.
So und jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema , ich habe mich mal bei den alten Lindower Anglern um gehört , es wurde mir gesagt das sie nicht bereit sind diesen Betrag zu zahlen. Sie meinten ihr Gefühl ist der, das der Fischer überhaupt kein Interesse an die Angler habe und es den Fischer an mehr Interesse lege den Fisch so gut es geht abfischen und zu verschwinden so die Meinung der Alteingesessenen. 
Also ich werde weiterhin beim DAV bleiben und auf nahliegende Gewässer ausweichen ,obwohl mein Grundstück direkt am See liegt ,wir haben hier in Brandenburg doch genug andere DAV Gewässer. Na gut ich habe hier meine Hechte und auch ein paar gute Aale raus gezogen , jedoch hielt sich das in Grenzen, wenn ich mir bei der ganzen Angelei noch überlege wieviel Wochen im Jahr ich als Schneider nach Hause gekommen bin kann ich mit ruhigen Gewissen sagen Nein Danke so so toll ist es hier auch nicht das ich ansatzweise für 180 Euro unbedingt hier angeln müsste.


----------



## barschkönig (13. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



Darth-Bob schrieb:


> Das ist nun mal so, das sich im Osten einige denken, Geld kommt von alleine .


 
Was willst du denn damit erreichen???#q#q#q

Überleg ma was du schreibst#d


----------



## Gemini (13. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

Ich war dieses Jahr mal am Gudelacksee und kann sagen dass man hier im Südwesten gerne bereit wäre die neuen Preise zu bezahlen. Da es hier auch kaum Möglichkeit gibt vom Boot zu angeln wahrscheinlich sogar das doppelte.

Als 'Einheimischer' würde mir die neue Regelung natürlich auch nicht schmecken, zum Glück für euch gibt es ja nicht gerade wenig Alternativen in der Umgebung. #h


----------



## porbeagle (13. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

Der Wessi-Ossi scheiß wird erst aufhören wenn alle die vor 1990 geborenen gestorben sind.Dann weiß es nämlich keiner mehr wie es war.

Aber für 180 euro könnten die mir in den Sack steigen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

@ Dynator,
recht hast Du.:m Ihr habt in Brandenburg genug gute DAV-Gewässer.

Und an die Adresse von all jenen die der Meinung sind das es gerechtfertigt und vollkommen anständig ist jeden Preis zu verlangen. 
So Begriffe wie Anstand und Moral scheinen in eurem Wortschatz nicht vor zukommen. Für mich sind so Leute einfach bloß eins....erbärmlich.#d


----------



## Merlinrs (13. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

ist leider in letzter Zeit in Brandenburg oft so das Seen zu Spotpreisen Verkauft oder Verpachtet werden zum leid der Angler entweder kann man dann an dem Gewässer gar nicht mehr Angeln oder man soll Preise Bezahlen die nicht Akzeptabel sind. Teilweise mit unmöglichen Auflagen wie Bootsverbot Nachtangelverbot Raubfischangelverbot. Es kann einfach nicht sein das Angeln irgendwann nur noch für reiche möglich ist.


----------



## Ulli3D (13. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

Klar, irgendwie ist es frustrierend, wenn auf einmal ein DAV-Gewässer von: "im Beitrag enthalten" auf "150 oder mehr Euronen" im Jahr ansteigt aber, Sorry, das ist Marktwirtschaft. Das ist bei uns (in den gebrauchten Bundesländern, die anderen sind ja neu  ) schon seit Jahren üblich, für einen guten See zahlt man oft 100 Euronen und mehr pro Jahr zusätzlich zum Jahresbeitrag des Vereines. 

Meinungen  wie: "... Fischer an mehr Interesse lege den Fisch so gut es geht abfischen und zu verschwinden ..." sind irrational, sooo viele Gewässer, an die dann so ein Berufsfischer weiter ziehen kann, gibt es ja auch nicht. Ein Berufsfischer will seinen Lebensunterhalt aus einem Gewässer ziehen, d. h., er wird nicht mehr aus dem Gewässer fangen, als die natürliche Reproduktion zulässt oder aber er besetzt entsprechend. Da Besatz Geld kostet, auch für den Berufsfischer, ist es doch logisch, dass er die Angler, die seinen Besatz rausfangen, an den Kosten beteiligt. Leider herrscht ja unter vielen Kollegen die Meinung, dass die Kosten für die Jahreskarte mindestens rausgezogen werden müssen.

Hinzu kommen zusätzliche Verluste durch z. B. den Kormoran, warum soll der Berufsfischer diese Verluste alleine tragen? 

Zudem, wenn ich mir das so ansehe, bis jetzt sind es doch nur Gerüchte, über die hier diskutiert wird, oder?


----------



## Dynator (14. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

@ Ulli3D , 

Zum einen will ich Dir recht geben , jedoch ist meine Meinung die, das 180 Euro für einen See (zwar mit Nachta.) für Lindow viel zu fett sind. Ich denke die Mehrheit der Lindower Angler sind Erwerbslos. Ich glaube von denen wird sich hier keiner eine Jahreskarte für die Seen leisten können. Das wird auch der Fischer wissen.
Und nein , es ist längst kein Gerücht mehr , ab nächstes Jahr gehst los.
Logischer für den Fischer wäre es doch die Preise akzeptabel zu gestalten was nützen ihn (spitz gesagt) 10 verkaufte Jahreskarten im Jahr wenn es 60 sein könnten er würde dann doch mehr Geld rausschlagen. 
Er wird definitiv auf seinen Karten sitzen bleiben das weiss er doch selber auch. Für Lindower Einwohner ist es zu Fett. Aber wie schon gesagt ich z.b. bleibe dem DAV treu wir haben so viele Gewässer hier in der Umgebung das man sich erst mal entscheiden muss wo fahre ich denn heute hin. Da nehme ich mal 15min. Autofahrt in Kauf , ist doch ein klacks.


----------



## Ulli3D (14. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

Die 180 Teuronen zeigen doch, dass der Fischer gar kein Interesse am Verkauf von Jahreskarten hat. Wozu auch, wenn doch noch 10 Angler eine Jahreskarte kaufen, dann hat er 1.800 Euro eingenommen. Wenn jetzt 60 Angler eine Jahreskarte für 30 Euronen kaufen, dann hat er auch 1.800 Euro eingenommen aber wesentlich mehr Arbeit und, 6 mal so viel Angler, die er ja auch noch kontrollieren muss. 

Achtung, jetzt kommt eine bösartige Vermutung (unbewiesene Unterstellung):

Wahrscheinlich ist es dann auch noch so, dass die 30 Euro-Angler, eben weil sie arbeitslos sind, jeden Fisch mitnehmen um die 30 Euro wieder zu erwirtschaften und den heimischen Haushalt mit Frischfisch zu bereichern. Beim 180 Euro-Angler geht die Vermutung dann eher in die Richtung, dass er das wirklich nur zum Vergnügen macht und seine Fische in der Regel wieder released 

*****duck  und wech*****


----------



## Algon (14. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



Darth-Bob schrieb:


> Das ist nun mal so, das sich im Osten einige denken, Geld kommt von alleine .


 
Wie jetzt? Kommt Geld etwa nicht von alleine? |bigeyes
Wollt Ihr mir jetzt etwa sagen das ich seit 20 Jahren vergeblich Zuhause sitze und darauf warte?
Schei........ das hätte mir ja schon längst mal Einer sagen können. 


MfG Algon


----------



## Taxidermist (14. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



> [/Wahrscheinlich ist es dann auch noch so, dass die 30 Euro-Angler, eben weil sie arbeitslos sind, jeden Fisch mitnehmen um die 30 Euro wieder zu erwirtschaften und den heimischen Haushalt mit Frischfisch zu bereichern. Beim 180 Euro-Angler geht die Vermutung dann eher in die Richtung, dass er das wirklich nur zum Vergnügen macht und seine Fische in der Regel wieder releasedQUOTE]
> 
> 1.Als Umkehrschluß gilt dann wohl:"Geld pervertiert doch!"
> 2.Und böse Armutsfischer holen raus was geht!
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Schließlich lebt dieser Geldfischer ja wohl auch mitten in der Gemeinschaft
> seiner Mitbürger!



Von denen auch wieder jeder versucht:

- für etwas was er abgeben kann so viel wie möglich zu bekommen, und

- für etwas was er haben will, so wenig wie möglich zu bezahlen. 

Man schaue nur mal auf die vielen Trööts, in denen es um die Frage geht ob man den örtlichen Angelgerätehändler unterstützt, auch wenn´s da vielleicht etwas teurer ist, oder ob man lieber billiger im Onlineshop einkauft.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (14. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...Moral scheint hier in diesem Land nur noch eine Worthülse zu sein...



scheint nicht nur so, ist auch so - erlebe ich fast jeden Tag auf unterschiedlichste Arten 

(sorry für´s OT)


----------



## Taxidermist (14. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



> Von denen auch wieder jeder versucht:
> 
> - für etwas was er abgeben kann so viel wie möglich zu bekommen, und
> 
> - für etwas was er haben will, so wenig wie möglich zu bezahlen.



Richtig,nennt sich so glaube ich "Raubtierkapitalismus" und früher mal
 "soziale Marktwirtschaft",jedenfalls als ich in den Siebzigern noch Wirtschaftskunde in der Schule hatte.
Legitim ist es aber sich gegen solche Machenschaften zu erwehren und zwar in erster Linie mit den Regeln des Marktes.Dazu gehört für mich auch 
nicht nur die Frage der Jahreskartenpreisgestaltung,sondern auch eventuell Produkte des Fischers zu boykottieren!
Soll heißen wenn der in seiner Region Fisch anbietet,ganz klar zu äußern, wir haben hier so und so viele Mitglieder in den Angelvereinen und wenn
Gastwirt X Fisch auf seine Karte (vom örtlichen Fischer) stellt,dann sollte klar sein ,dass nicht nur die Mitglieder der Vereine dessen  Kneipe meiden,sondern auch noch alle Freunde,Anverwandten u.s.w.
Dazu vielleicht noch an die lokale Presse gehen und beim nächsten Stadtfest o.ä. kann der dann im besten Fall seinen Räucherfisch selbst fressen!
Wichtig wäre natürlich dem Mann bereits im Vorfeld klar zu machen, aus welcher Ecke es schießt,dass heißt auch Medien zu nutzen. Ein erster Schritt dazu könnte schon dieser Thread sein.

Taxidermist


----------



## Ulli3D (14. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

Wellcome back im Klassenkampf. Wer sieht denn einem gebratenen Fisch an, aus welchem Betrieb er kommt? Wer macht denn bei so einer Aktion mit? Wahrscheinlicher ist doch, dass der Fischer seine Fänge nicht in der unmittelbaren Umgebung verkauft sondern auf Großmärkten etc. Wenn da rund um seine Seen die Arbeitslosigkeit so hoch ist, dann kann er von der Direktbelieferung der Umgebung wahrscheinlich nicht sein Einkommen erzielen. 

Vor 1 oder 2 Jahren sind die Jahreskartenpreise für den, ich meine Edersee, recht teuer geworden und die Konditionen wurden schlechter. Die Angler haben sich aufgeregt und trotzdem sind die Jahreskarten verkauft worden.

In unserer Geiz ist geil Gesellschaft herrscht doch mittlerweile das Motto:

Jeder denkt an sich, nur ich denke an mich #q


----------



## strawinski (14. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

nun, es ist doch ganz einfach.....Pächter A will für seinen Teich 500€ je Mitglied im Jahr haben....Angler B-Z wollen am liebsten kostenlos angeln. Da dies nicht geht, treffen sich alle preislich irgendwo. Das ist Angebot und Nachfrage..deswegen haben wir in Berlin ca. 180 € Jahresbeitrag im Durchschnitt.
Nun kommt es jedoch zu Schwankungen nach oben und unten aus folgenden Gründen: Die Angler sind so scharf drauf, das sie alles bezahlen wollen oder der Bedarf am Angeln ist so gering, das man keine Angelkarten verkaufen kann....(Es wäre ja nicht das erstemal, das ein Angelverein pleite geht).

Was man jedoch nie sieht, ist ein kompletter Boykott der Angler um so an bessere Preise zu kommen...Da ist der Mensch ein Einzelgänger und hat keinen Sinn für die Manipulation in die Preispolitik.
Man sieht dies ja im täglichen Leben, wie sich die Masse Preise aufdrücken läßt.

Ost und West spielen da überhaupt keine Rolle. Ob ein Wessi glaubt im Osten den Piloten spielen zu können oder ob ein Ossi denkt schnell Gewinn zu machen ist unerheblich.
Ost, West, Nord und Süd sind doch nur geographische Richtungen mit Bezeichnung seiner Einwohner....


----------



## Udo561 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wäre ich Gewässerbesitzer würde ich das, wie wohl die meissten Kritiker hier, so machen dass meine soziale Ader durchschlägt und ich nur einen Fuffi verlangen würde, obwohl ich auch 2000 bekommen könnte. Ist doch wohl Ehrensache unter Anglern.
> 
> Willkommen in der freien Marktwirtschaft.



Hi Ralle,
auch wenn ich in deinem Beitrag Ironie rauslese  , mir wird zum Teil viel Geld dafür geboten jemandem mit dem Boot mitzunehmen , bisher habe ich aber noch nie Geld dafür angenommen .
Ehernsache unter Anglern gibts wohl doch noch 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Taxidermist (14. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



> In unserer Geiz ist geil Gesellschaft herrscht doch mittlerweile das Motto:
> 
> Jeder denkt an sich, nur ich denke an mich



Stellt sich dann nur noch die Frage, findet man sich damit ab und hält dies 
für "Gott gegeben",oder versucht man etwas zu verändern,z.B. mit den von mir vorgeschlagenen Maßnahmen!
Dass kann man wegen mir auch Klassenkampf nennen!

Taxidermist


----------



## strawinski (14. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> mir wird zum Teil viel Geld dafür geboten jemandem mit dem Boot mitzunehmen , bisher habe ich aber noch nie Geld dafür angenommen .


 

wo schipperst du denn rum... das die angler so scharf drauf sind?


----------



## wolkenkrieger (14. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Und an die Adresse von all jenen die der Meinung sind das es gerechtfertigt und vollkommen anständig ist jeden Preis zu verlangen.
> So Begriffe wie Anstand und Moral scheinen in eurem Wortschatz nicht vor zukommen. Für mich sind so Leute einfach bloß eins....erbärmlich.#d



Bis vor etwa 3 Monaten habe ich ähnlich gedacht, wie du. Dann erzählte mir ein guter Freund, dass er sich ein Wassergrundstück gekauft hat und ihm die Gemeinde den See zu einem sehr attraktiven Kurs angeboten hat ... und er hat dem Angebot nachgegeben.

Nun ergibt sich für mich und ein paar Freunde die Gelegenheit, uns einen ordentlichen Bestand (Karpfen) aufzubauen und uns nach eigenem Gusto (mein Kumpel hegt da überahupt keine Ambitionen in diese Richtung - ich kann da tun und lassen, was ich will) Angelstellen anzulegen, etc.

Und das kostet alles Geld! Und nach ersten Recherchen (Besatzfische in verschiedenen Altersklassen usw.) eine ganze Stange Geld sogar.

Und ich werde ganz sicher einen Teufel tun, mein bzw. unser Geld derart rauszuschleudern, in dem andere für'n Appel und'n Ei dort angeln dürfen.

Und diese Überlegungen haben nichts mit Moral und Anstand zu tun, sondern mit der Tatsache, dass mir die Hundert Euro Scheine nicht aus der Nase wachsen.

Der See wird anglerfreundlich "umgestaltet", erhält einen ordentlichen Besatz und wird gepflegt. Wer das zu schätzen weis, der bezahlt eine Jahreskarte und wer nicht, der nicht.

Ganz einfach.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

Klar gibt es noch Ehre unter den Anglern und mit den meisten kann man ja auch prima!
Allerdings hab auch ich mal gedacht ich könnte was verändern und habe gekämpft nur muste ich mir eingestehen das es Sachen gibt die änderst du nicht! Leider herrschen bei uns keine zustände wie in Frankreich wo das Volk zusammenhält und gemeinsam auf die Staße geht! (war ja erst wieder) Die können noch was verändern weil Zusammenhalt da ist wenn er gebraucht wird, da wird schonmal ein Firmencheff weggefangen und erst wieder freigelassen als die Lohnerhöhung vom restlichen Betriebsrat unterschrieben war! Aber bei uns kannste doch sowas vergessen, hier kratzt keine Krähe der anderen die Augen aus! Schön wäre es wenn so ein starker zusammenhalt unter den Menschen bestünde das man genau solche Sachen wie mit dem Fischer gemeinsam drehen könnte und am Ende er derjenige ist der ein langes Gesicht macht aber leider.......#c


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

Trotzdem bin ich auch der Meinung das ein Gewässer bewirtschaftet werden muß und das dies sehr viel Geld kostet weiß ich auch da ich bis letztes Jahr selber eines hatte!
Wer das nicht weiß kann sich gerne mal die Preise von Satzfischen anschauen da werden so manche die Augen rollen!

Preisliste kann man hier anfordern!

http://www.fischzucht-gerstner.de/


----------



## porbeagle (14. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

Es ist ja überhaupt nicht raus ob das Geld in den Besatz geht.Vielleicht nimmt er die Knete und läßt den Weiher vor die Hunde gehen.
Wer weiß?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Bis vor etwa 3 Monaten habe ich ähnlich gedacht, wie du. Dann erzählte mir ein guter Freund, dass er sich ein Wassergrundstück gekauft hat und ihm die Gemeinde den See zu einem sehr attraktiven Kurs angeboten hat ... und er hat dem Angebot nachgegeben.
> 
> Nun ergibt sich für mich und ein paar Freunde die Gelegenheit, uns einen ordentlichen Bestand (Karpfen) aufzubauen und uns nach eigenem Gusto (mein Kumpel hegt da überahupt keine Ambitionen in diese Richtung - ich kann da tun und lassen, was ich will) Angelstellen anzulegen, etc.
> 
> ...



Es ist aber schon auch ein Unterschied ob man ein Gewässer als private Person "bewirtschaftet" oder aber als gewerbliche Person. 
Denn die Haupteinnahmequelle eines Berufsfischers sollte der Verkauf von Fisch sein. Dieser hier scheint aber eine andere Haupteinnahmequelle suchen zu wollen. Oder er will, ich denke mal das wird sein Hauptaugenmerk sein, die Zahl der lästigen Konkurrenten die ihm "seinen" Fisch streitig machen eindämmen.

Ich muss Dir auch ein Stück weit widersprechen was den Verkauf von Karten an geht. Denn wenn Du/Ihr so viel, unbestrittene, Arbeit mit dem See habt und Angst habt das diese von anderen zunichte gemacht wird. Dann bietet halt einfach keine Karten an. Das wird zwar sicher auch nicht jedem
Passen, bloß setzt man so nicht dem Vorwurf des Wuchers aus.  
Es verlangt sicher keiner das der Fischereirechteinhaber der Seen um die es hier geht die Karten her schenkt. Bloß würde mich mal das Argument interessieren mit dem er seine Preise rechtfertigt. 
...ich kann es mir aber denken..."Jeden Tag steht ein Dummer auf"... und da die Mutter der Dummen immer Schwanger ist muss er sich keine Sorgen machen...


----------



## strawinski (14. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

@wolkenkrieger.....son teich is ne feine sache, wenn man ihn kaufen kann...bei uns mußte pachten vom Amt und so ein Pachtvertrag läuft 12 Jahre...da muß man also hart kalkulieren...Ich kenn die rechnungen nicht aber ich denke für nen fuffi mit bestbestand wird man wohl nicht hinkommen....es gibt da sicher kennzahlen was man braucht an einnahmen je angler. 
leben kann man davon sicherlich. aber leuten, die nur fisch rausziehen wollen ist ja auch ein unding....
aber wie gesagt, häng dein herz rein und mach nen schönen leckeren anngelteich.....


----------



## lausi97 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

Hallo,

die Frage die ich mir hier mal stelle,warum gibt der DAV diese 3 Seen denn überhaupt auf?Und von wem hat der DAV die Seen denn gepachtet?Wenn von dem Fischer,dann versucht er,sich das geld was Ihm durch den Pachtverlust seitens des DAV entgeht zurückzugewinnen.
Wenn der Fischer durch die 3 Seen seinen Lebensunterhalt bestreiten muß,und er Angler als konkurenten sieht,evtl. auch weil die Gewässer nicht so produktiv sind,kann ich das voll verstehen,das er die Kartenpreise so hoch ansetzt.

Immer von zwei seiten sehen das ganze!

gruß
lausi


----------



## strawinski (14. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

sogenannte Abwehrpresie dann.....das ist ein argument, wieso gibt der dav die auf....da hilft nur auskunft bei der fischereibehörde und beim bauamt und überall.....das riecht doch irgendwie


----------



## Dynator (14. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Frage die ich mir hier mal stelle,warum gibt der DAV diese 3 Seen denn überhaupt auf?Und von wem hat der DAV die Seen denn gepachtet?Wenn von dem Fischer,dann versucht er,sich das Geld was Ihm durch den Pachtverlust seitens des DAV entgeht zurückzugewinnen.
> Wenn der Fischer durch die 3 Seen seinen Lebensunterhalt bestreiten muß,und er Angler als konkurenten sieht,evtl. auch weil die Gewässer nicht so produktiv sind,kann ich das voll verstehen,das er die Kartenpreise so hoch ansetzt.
> ...


 


Ja also es sieht so aus die drei Seen um die es hier geht waren doch kein reines DAV Gewässer ,jedoch durfte es Vertraglich vom DAV genutzt werden , was bedeutet das auf den Seen DAV Mitglieder angeln durften. Der Fischer der hier seit zirka 2 Jahren ist und auch der alte Fischer vor ihm bekamen vom DAV Jährlich Geld zum Neubesatz. Die Verträge laufen dieses Jahr aus und werden nicht vom Fischer verlängert. Auch ich habe schon vorher bemerkt, das dem neuen Fischer die Angler ein Dorn im Auge sind..nicht nur ich auch andere Leute und die Methoden wie radikal er an den Seen rangeht ist auch mehr als Auffällig ich möchte jedoch nicht weiter darauf eingehen nur eines soll gesagt sein, die Alten haben wohl mit ihrer Vermutung vielleicht sogar ins schwarze getroffen...


----------



## strawinski (14. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

naja es gibt auch verantwortungsvolle Fischer, die seit mehreren Generationen ein Gewässer bewirtschaften.....
Aber wie kann man nur so dumm sein, seine eigene Lebensgrundlage auszuplündern und dann mit null dazu stehen..das ist oft in den neuen Bundesländern, vor allem in Meck-Pomm pasiert.....


----------



## DerJonsen (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



PapaBear schrieb:


> Moah. Nach 20 Jahren immer noch der selbe Mist. Ossis Wessis. Ich kanns nicht mehr hören. Ich bin gebürtiger Wessi meine Frau Ossi, macht also meine Kinder praktisch zu Wossis. Und da gibts nicht den Hauch eines Unterschieds. Alle gleich bekloppt. So langsam sollte manch einer mal von seinem Baum runter kommen und sich von der Brotkruste in die Zivilisation locken lassen.
> So Spass bei Seite, Ihr habt Sorgen.



Interessant, und dass von einem Berliner^^, erst als ich das letzte mal dort war fand ich die Ossi-Feindlichkeit sehr gravierend...im toleranten Berlin^^ und das waren alles Menschen die dort geboren wurden, die zugezogenen waren da um einiges aufgeschlossener


----------



## strawinski (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

@der jonsen....das stimmt teilweise. Es gibt ne menge Ostberliner die nie in den Westteil fahren würden. genauso umgedreht...aber das sind zumindest im ostteil die alten Knochen von Genossen, die noch immer denken, sie wurden okupiert....das wächst in 50 jahren nicht zusammen...die Westdeutschen, die zuziehen fühlen sich wie Fische im wasser. Genauso die aus anderen ländern. Bei den alten westberlinern bleibts meist bei derben scherzen..
Toleranz drückst sich meist in "Hier kannste machen was de willst" aus.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



strawinski schrieb:


> @der jonsen....das stimmt teilweise. Es gibt ne menge Ostberliner die nie in den Westteil fahren würden. genauso umgedreht...aber das sind zumindest im ostteil die alten Knochen von Genossen, die noch immer denken, sie wurden okupiert....das wächst in 50 jahren nicht zusammen...die Westdeutschen, die zuziehen fühlen sich wie Fische im wasser. Genauso die aus anderen ländern. Bei den alten westberlinern bleibts meist bei derben scherzen..
> Toleranz drückst sich meist in "Hier kannste machen was de willst" aus.



Alter jetzt muste mir aber auch noch einen vernünftigen Beitrag über mindestens fünf Seiten (oder sagen wir Bericht) schreiben was dies nach gefühlten 20 Seiten mit dem Thema zu tun hat


----------



## vermesser (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

Ich möchte mal etwas Klarheit in die Diskussion bringen, da ich auch betroffen bin und gern dort geangelt habe.

1. Das waren keine DAV Gewässer, sondern sogenannte Verbandsvertragsgewässer...das heißt, der DAV schließt eine Vereinbarung mit dem Fischer, so daß die Mitglieder dort verbilligt oder umsonst angeln können. Dieser Vertrag wurde seitens des Fischers gekündigt.

2. Der Fischer ist neu seit diesem Jahr und nicht ortansässig. Außerdem soll er laut Hörensagen ähnliches schon an anderen Seen abgezogen haben. Er wechselt wohl alle paar Jahre die Gewässer, wenn nicht mehr richtig was zu holen ist. Angeblich stammt er aus Frankfurt Oder, was schon ne Ecke bis nach Lindow ist.

3. Der Preis beträgt 119 Euro für eine Jahreskarte plus 60 Euro für die Nachtangelberechtigung PRO See. Vergünstigungen für DAV Mitglieder gibt es nicht.

4. Die Seen sind den Preis definitiv so nicht wert, da schlecht vom Ufer beangelbar weil zugebaut, bewaldet oder verschilft. Der Bestand ist durchschnittlich, es gibt dort nichts, was es nicht an anderen Seen in unserer Gegend auch gibt, weder was Größe noch was Zahl der Fische betrifft. Eventuell wäre der Preis akzeptabel für alle drei Gewässer.

Mein Fazit: Er kann seine Karten behalten. Für den Preis krieg ich in unserer Gegend die Karten für weit größere und besser beangelbare Gewässer, die was zu bieten haben. Gekniffen sind die ortsansässigen Angler. Jedenfalls reichen 540 Euro für die drei Seen um fast die ganze Ostprignitz zu beangeln.

Ich hoffe, das bringt etwas mehr Klarheit in diesen Thread.


----------



## Algon (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

Hallo,
wenn man das Geld nicht hat, oder man die Karten zuteuer findet, kann man sich eben keine kaufen. Ich gehe ja auch nicht zum Mercedes Händler und garke den zu das er zu teuer ist uns so weiter. 
Sowas regelt sich doch von selbst, entweder gibt es einen Markt oder nicht.
Wenn es einen Markt gibt, verdient er sein Geld (würde hier wohl jeder so machen) und wenn nicht sind die Seen bald für weniger geld zu beangeln. 

MfG Algon


----------



## Merlinrs (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

Also in Brandenburg ist es oft so das Fischer die Seen regelrecht Abfischen und dann wieder abgeben sehr oft erlebt. Vor kurzen an einen 2 ha See der hatte einen guten Fischbestand war jahrelang DAV der Pachtvertrag war abgelaufen der See wurde Privat verkauft nach einen Jahr wurde der See wieder zu einen DAV Gewässer nur war jetzt kein Fisch mehr drin der größer als 10 cm war. Ich habe im Umkreis von 30 Kilometer mehr als 100 Seen somit kann man das als Fischer schon eine weile treiben.
Was von den Fischern sehr gerne gemacht wird einen großen See zu pachten den Zander komplett abfischen weil der lässt sich spitzen mäßig verkaufen dafür wird dann günstig Karpfen gekauft und besetzt so kann der Fischer nachweisen das Besatz vorgenommen wurde. Der Zanderbestand hat in Brandenburg in den Seen drastisch abgenommen.
In vielen Seen teils gar nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------



## vermesser (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



Algon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn man das Geld nicht hat, oder man die Karten zuteuer findet, kann man sich eben keine kaufen. Ich gehe ja auch nicht zum Mercedes Händler und garke den zu das er zu teuer ist uns so weiter.



Da stimme ich Dir ja fast zu. Aber dann erwarte ich für den Preis auch einen Mercedes.

Um es mal auf die Seen zu beziehen...die sind zum Preis eines Mercedes maximal ein Opel.

Und es gibt preiswerte Mercedes in der Gegend.


----------



## Algon (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



vermesser schrieb:


> Da stimme ich Dir ja fast zu. Aber dann erwarte ich für den Preis auch einen Mercedes.
> 
> Um es mal auf die Seen zu beziehen...die sind zum Preis eines Mercedes maximal ein Opel.


ganau so ist es, dann kommt der Faktor "Markt" zum tragen.
Ist es das wert oder ist es das nicht wert. Wird es gekauft oder nicht? 

MfG Algon


----------



## vermesser (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

Ich habe lange überlegt, ob ich mich in die grundsätzliche Debatte einmische und ja, ich tue es...

Natürlich ist es grundsätzlich so, daß ein Eigentümer (in dem Fall der Fischer als Eigentümer des Fischereirechts) mit seinem Eigentum machen kann, was er will und das ist auch richtig so. ABER: Selbst im Grundgesetz steht, daß das Eigentum auch verpflichtet, also meines Verständnisses nach der Gemeinschaft gegenüber. Und da finde ich es schon eine Frechheit, wenn der Preis von Angelkarten allein vom Gewinnstreben getrieben ist. Angeln ist ein Hobby für breite Schichten, auch Rentner, ärmere und High-Tech-Release Angler. Und diese Vielfältigkeit macht auch den Reiz aus.

Und wenn dann jemand kommt, der in einer strukturschwachen und ja, auch relativ armen Gegend, solche Preise durchsetzen will, so dient das nicht der Gemeinschaft. Und an alle, die jetzt laut schreien "Ja, aber Ihr habt doch soviele tolle DAV-Gewässer und auch andere." : Ja, das stimmt. ABER: Wenn sich solche Preise etablieren wird angeln eben doch zu einem elitären Hobby. Ich denke nicht, daß der DAV die steigenden Pachtpreise lange bezahlen kann, ohne selber die Beiträge zu erhöhen. Nicht jeder kann solche Preise bezahlen. Und es komme mir keiner mit "Dann kann man halt nicht angeln." Schön schön, also nur weil jemand nicht soviel Geld hat, darf er nicht mehr am Gemeinschaftsleben teilhaben? Sorry, aber in einer solche Gesellschaft möchte ich nicht leben und werde sie auch in jeder Hinsicht, die mir möglich ist, bekämpfen.

Ich kaufe nicht bei Kik und ich kaufe keine überteuerten Karten oder gar Fisch von einem solchen Ausbeuter.

Ende meiner Meinung dazu.


----------



## vermesser (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



Algon schrieb:


> ganau so ist es, dann kommt der Faktor "Markt" zum tragen.



Der Markt ist aber bei Gemeinschaftsgütern eine ganz, ganz schlechte Einrichtung!! Weil er nämlich dem Gewinnstreben weniger zu lasten vieler dient, wenn ich da so an Strom, Wasser usw. denke.


----------



## Algon (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

Hallo Vermesser,

nimm doch mal das Bsp. Forellenteich.
Wenn der Pächter/Besitzer 100€ für einen Tag haben möchte, dann kann er das. Entweder es kommen Leute oder nicht. Wenn er den Teich, trotz 100€/Tag voll hat ist doch i.O. warum nicht. Wenn nicht, sein Problem, und er muß handeln. Und sorry,"Gemeinschaft", willkommen in der Marktwirtschaft. 

#h
MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



vermesser schrieb:


> Der Markt ist aber bei Gemeinschaftsgütern eine ganz, ganz schlechte Einrichtung!! Weil er nämlich dem Gewinnstreben weniger zu lasten vieler dient, wenn ich da so an Strom, Wasser usw. denke.


Was denn für Gemeinschaftsgüter ???
Die Seen haben einen Besitzer bzw. Pächter, nichts mit Gemeinschaftsgüter.

MfG Algon


----------



## vermesser (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



Algon schrieb:


> Und sorry,"Gemeinschaft", willkommen in der Marktwirtschaft.



Auch wenn jetzt garantier jemand die Ossi-Keule trotz meines jungen Alters rausholt: Marktwirtschaft ist gut für Konsumgüter wie Autos, Fernseher oder auch Investitionsgüter wie Maschinen, nicht jedoch für Gemeischaftsgüter wie Strom, Wasser, Lebensmittel und auch nicht für Grundbedürfnisse wie Mobilität mit Öffentlichen, Fischeireirechte oder auch Mieten. Sorry, meine Meinung. Und nun raus mit der Keule.


----------



## vermesser (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



Algon schrieb:


> Was denn für Gemeinschaftsgüter ???
> Die Seen haben einen Besitzer bzw. Pächter, nichts mit Gemeinschaftsgüter.
> 
> MfG Algon



Gemeinschaftsgüter sind für mein Verständnis Dinge, die notwendig sind- Strom, Wasser, Wohnung und auch Dinge, die einer bescheidenen Freizeitgestaltung dienen wie ein Badestrand, Mobilität mit Öffentlichen oder auch die Möglichkeit preiswert zu angeln, Sport zu treiben oder gewissen kulturellen Bedürfnissen nachzugehen.

Wenn der Markt alles regelt...willkommen in der Diktatur...nicht der Politik oder eines "Führers", sondern in der Diktatur des Geldes...


----------



## thorstenp (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

Hallo Vermesser und Themenstarter,

ist euer Fischer der Eigentümer des Gewässers oder der Inhaber der Fischereirechte, das kam jetzt noch nicht so richtig raus, wenn ich es nicht überlesen habe? Das wäre schonmal ein gewichtiger Unterschied. Ist er "nur" Pächter, würde ich an den Eigentümer herantreten, idR. das Land oder meist die Gemeinde. 

Wenn man mit denen verhandelt, und mal so im Nebensatz fallen lässt, wieviele Wählerstimmen man im Verein hat und mobilisieren kann, dann sind die oftmals ganz Ohr, wenn es um Probleme geht(ein BM will ja auch wiedergewählt werden |rolleyes ), v.a. wenn die beschriebene Praxis eures Fischers der Realität entsprechen sollte. Bei uns ist z.B. jede Woche Gemeinderatssitzung, und die Gemeinde Eigentümer der Gewässer. Wenn es bei uns eklatante Punkte zu besprechen gibt, dann bitten wir um einen Termin in einer öffentlichen Sitzung, um eine Präsentation vorzutragen, die das Problem darstellt. Und dazu machen wir die Bude voll, mobilisieren also alle Mitglieder, und sonstige Supporter, die wir kriegen können (und ja das ist aufwändig), aber wenn in einer Sitzung statt 2-3 Zuschauer auf einmal 50-60- 70 Leute da sind, man Stühle extra holen, muss, damit die einen Platz finden etc., dann hat man schnell ein offenes Ohr.

Mit Pressekontakten hat dir ja auch schon Taxidermist was geschrieben, das hilft dann auch viel. 

Des weiteren würde ich den DAV einschalten, da der politisch vmtl. auch mehr Druck machen kann, und v.a. auf höheren Ebenen (wenn ihr ihm Druck macht). 

Bewegen müsst aber grundsätzlich ihr das als Angler vor Ort, der DAV wird da sicher nicht von alleine kommen.


----------



## Algon (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

Zitat von *Algon* 

 
_@Vermesser_

_willkommen im "real life"_

__
_MfG Algon_


----------



## vermesser (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



Algon schrieb:


> @Vermesser
> 
> willkommen im "real life"
> 
> ...



Und das akzeptiert man einfach so? Na ich weiß nicht.


----------



## vermesser (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



thorstenp schrieb:


> Hallo Vermesser und Themenstarter,
> 
> ist euer Fischer der Eigentümer des Gewässers oder der Inhaber der Fischereirechte, das kam jetzt noch nicht so richtig raus, wenn ich es nicht überlesen habe? Das wäre schonmal ein gewichtiger Unterschied. Ist er "nur" Pächter, würde ich an den Eigentümer herantreten, idR. das Land oder meist die Gemeinde.



"Nur" der neue Pächter zu 99,9% !


----------



## Algon (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



vermesser schrieb:


> Gemeinschaftsgüter sind für mein Verständnis Dinge, die notwendig sind- Strom, Wasser, Wohnung und auch Dinge, ..


|bigeyes

MfG Algon


----------



## thorstenp (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



vermesser schrieb:


> "Nur" der neue Pächter zu 99,9% !


 

Dann legt euch eine Strategie zurecht, wie ihr an den Eigentümer herantreten könnt, 
was sind dessen Interessen, wie lange läuft der Pachtvertrag mit dem Fischer( kann gff. auch vorzeitig gekündigt werden), wie hoch ist die Pacht, die könnt ihr ja ggf durch eure Angelkarten im Verein, bzw über den DAV selber aufbringen (kenne mich mit den DAV Strukturen leider nicht aus, da wir im VDSF Raum leben, und uns selbst um unsere Belange kümmern müssen).

Warum seid ihr "wertvoller" für Gewässer und die Region als der Fischer etc. pp. 

Sucht euch Argumente die für euch sprechen, und baut öffentlichen Druck auf. Dann könnt ihr auch die Realität, wie sie Algon sieht verändern. #6

Edit: Bei uns gibt es nen Kulturausschuss der Vereine, wenn ihr sowas auch habt, dann nutzt dieses Instrument, um andere Vereine mit ins Boot zu holen, um das Vereinsleben in der Gemeinde zu erhalten. Wenn ihr sowas nicht habt, dann geht die Vorstände der Vereine persönlich an. Jede Unterstützung die ihr kriegen könnt zählt.


----------



## vermesser (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



Algon schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> 
> MfG Algon



Ja, das Wort Gemeinschaftsgüter ist unglücklich gewählt, da das im strengen Sinne eher sowas wie Luft ist...

Gut, nennen wir es eben Grundbedürfnisse für ein menschenwürdiges Leben am unteren Rand des Standards...und dazu zählen die obengenannten Dinge für mich hunderprozentig...jeder in diesem Land hat das Recht auf eine kleine, helle und halbwegs warme Wohnung mit genug zu trinken und zu essen und auch ein Recht auf ein Mindestmaß an Teilhabe, was Sport und Kultur betrifft.

So, und nun Schluß mit der Grundsatzdebatte, ich denke mein Standpunkt dazu ist klar geworden.


----------



## vermesser (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



thorstenp schrieb:


> Dann legt euch eine Strategie zurecht, wie ihr an den Eigentümer herantreten könnt,
> was sind dessen Interessen, wie lange läuft der Pachtvertrag mit dem Fischer( kann gff. auch vorzeitig gekündigt werden), wie hoch ist die Pacht, die könnt ihr ja ggf durch eure Angelkarten im Verein, bzw über den DAV selber aufbringen (kenne mich mit den DAV Strukturen leider nicht aus, da wir im VDSF Raum leben, und uns selbst um unsere Belange kümmern müssen).
> 
> Warum seid ihr "wertvoller" für Gewässer und die Region als der Fischer etc. pp.
> ...



Danke für die Tipps die sicher etwas für den TE sind...ich selbst bin auch "nur" Gastangler aus der Region und Mitglied in einem anderen Anglerverein.


----------



## Algon (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



thorstenp schrieb:


> Sucht euch Argumente die für euch sprechen, und baut öffentlichen Druck auf. Dann könnt ihr auch die Realität, wie sie Algon sieht verändern. #6


 
wenn das so einfach ginge, und man sich eing wäre, hätten wir nicht solche Spritpreise. 

MfG Algon


----------



## Taxidermist (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



> ist euer Fischer der Eigentümer des Gewässers oder der Inhaber der Fischereirechte, das kam jetzt noch nicht so richtig raus, wenn ich es nicht überlesen habe? Das wäre schonmal ein gewichtiger Unterschied. Ist er "nur" Pächter, würde ich an den Eigentümer herantreten, idR. das Land oder meist die Gemeinde.
> 
> Wenn man mit denen verhandelt, und mal so im Nebensatz fallen lässt, wieviele Wählerstimmen man im Verein hat und mobilisieren kann, dann sind die oftmals ganz Ohr, wenn es um Probleme geht(ein BM will ja auch wiedergewählt werden  ), v.a. wenn die beschriebene Praxis eures Fischers der Realität entsprechen sollte. Bei uns ist z.B. jede Woche Gemeinderatssitzung, und die Gemeinde Eigentümer der Gewässer. Wenn es bei uns eklatante Punkte zu besprechen gibt, dann bitten wir um einen Termin in einer öffentlichen Sitzung, um eine Präsentation vorzutragen, die das Problem darstellt. Und dazu machen wir die Bude voll, mobilisieren also alle Mitglieder, und sonstige Supporter, die wir kriegen können (und ja das ist aufwändig), aber wenn in einer Sitzung statt 2-3 Zuschauer auf einmal 50-60- 70 Leute da sind, man Stühle extra holen, muss, damit die einen Platz finden etc., dann hat man schnell ein offenes Ohr.[/QU
> 
> ...


----------



## thorstenp (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



Algon schrieb:


> wenn das so einfach ginge, und man sich eing wäre, hätten wir nicht solche Spritpreise.
> 
> MfG Algon


 

Von einfach habe ich nichts gesagt, da steckt schon viel Arbeit dahinter, zumindest bei uns ) 

Mit den Spritpreisen scheinen die Meisten offenbar leben zu können, wobei das auch eine andere Baustelle ist, da es hier vornehmlich um die Besteuerung und Quersubventionierung geht. D.h. wenn der Staat das Geld nicht mehr aus dem Sprit ziehen kann, holt er es sich wo anderst ( MwSt z.B. ) solange da nicht grundsätzlich dagegen vorgegangen wird, was Verschwendungen angeht, können zumindest viele den Spritpreisen durch andere Verkehrsmittel teilweise ausweichen. Aber das ist oT.


----------



## Algon (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es stellt sich zudem auch die Frage,warum die örtlichen Vereine nicht gefragt worden sind, ob sie Pachten wollen?


evtl. will/wollte die sonst keiner haben.


vermesser schrieb:


> da schlecht vom Ufer beangelbar weil zugebaut, bewaldet oder verschilft. Der Bestand ist durchschnittlich, es gibt dort nichts, was es nicht an anderen Seen in unserer Gegend auch gibt, weder was Größe noch was Zahl der Fische betrifft.


 

MfG Algon


----------



## Dynator (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

Vielen Dank thorstenp... für Deinen guten Vorschlag. Ich bin hier nur Gastangler weil mein Verein nicht Ortsansässig ist , jedoch werde ich es an den Vereinen hier im Ort weiter geben.Auch den Bürgermeister, ich weiß das man mit ihm durch aus reden kann. Gerade bei solchen Angelegenheiten hat er ein offenes Ohr , zu mal er es auch war, der den Volksangeltag in Lindow wieder ausgegraben hat , was ich persönlich eine gute Sache finde. Wer nichts Bewegt , Bewegt nichts..


----------



## vermesser (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

@ Algon: Nicht ganz, wenn dann pachtet der DAV als Landesverband, nicht der Verein vor Ort.

Und soweit ich weiß lief das folgendermaßen: Der alte, ortsansässige Fischer ist in Rente und das Fischereirecht ging an den neuen.

Und während der alte Fischer einen Vertrag über die Beanglung durch Verbandsmitglieder mit dem DAV geschlossen hatte (sogar ohne Zusatzkosten), hat der neue jetzt den Vertrag gekündigt und will die Angelkarten zu den horrenden Preisen selbst verkaufen.

Nur zur Klarstellung. Der DAV ist niemals der Pächter gewesen, nur Vertragspartei in dem Vertrag über die Beanglung durch DAV-Mitglieder. Das nennt sich Verbandsvertragsgewässer.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



vermesser schrieb:


> hat der neue jetzt den Vertrag gekündigt und will die Angelkarten zu den horrenden Preisen selbst verkaufen.



Und auch, wenn es nicht in die soziale Denke passen will aber das ist sein gutes Recht!

Der See, den mein Bekannter erworben hat, ist im Moment auch noch an den DAV verpachtet.

Dieser Pachtvertrag läuft im Frühjahr (sowit ich weis) 2011 aus und wird von meinem Bekannten definitiv nicht verlängert.

Und das ist sein gutes Recht als Eigentümer. Er allein kann entscheiden, wer aus seinem See die Fische rausholt. So einfach ist das.

Und das hat nichts mit Allgemeinwohl zu tun.

Solch eine elendige Diskussion gibt es seit Jahren am Groß Glienicker See. Dort gab es seit der Grenzöffnung einen Fuß/Fahrradweg, der zu Mauerzeiten quasi der Grenzstreifen war.

Die angrenzenden Grundstücke wurden verkauft und die Käufer haben ihre Häuser dort gebaut.

Und schließen den Weg, weil ihre Grundstücke bis an das Ufer heranreichen.

Und nun erhebt sich Volkes Stimme und fordert von den Grundstückseigentümern freien Zugang zum Wasser.

Warum? Zum Allgemeinwohl? Dann hätte die Gemeinde die Grundstücke nicht bis zum Wasser verkaufen dürfen. Ganz einfach!

Und genau so hätte der Eigentümer der hier angesprochenen 3 Seen auch darauf bestehen können, dass der Vertrag mit dem DAV fortgeführt wird. Das hat er offenbar nicht getan und dem Fischer das alleine Recht zum Befischen übergeben.

Und der versucht nun, das für ihn profitableste draus zu machen.

Aus Sicht der ortsansässigen Angler mag das nicht sonderlich erbaulich sein - was durchaus nachvollziehbar ist.
Aber aus Sicht des Fischers ist es durchaus legitim soetwas zu tun.


----------



## Algon (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

so ist es.
Bei uns ist das auch nicht viel anders, man kann kaum noch irgendwo angeln. Entweder gibt es (jetzt) einen Eigentümer oder Pächter, es wird ein Hafen gebaut, und die Ufer verwildern (umweltschutz) Mitlerweile steht an fast jedem Feldweg ein Verbotsschild oder dicke Steine versperren den Weg. Selbst das Championsammeln ist fast unmoglich geworden. Und wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, würde ich das auch nicht wollen, das jeder über mein Grundstück fährt. 
Evtl. hat der Fischer ja auch vor an den Seen was zu machen. Mehr Angelmöglichkeiten, mehr Fisch.#c

MfG Algon

Edit:
*Denn wenn es nachher um Pflegearbeiten und Aufräumen geht ist es mit der GEMEINSCHAFT oft ganz schnell vorbei.*


----------



## strawinski (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

@vermesser....dann haben wir wenigstens Klarheit in der Sache....Angler sind ja nicht blöd.und wenn die Umstände nicht stimmen, hat es sich da bald ausgeangelt...was auch richtig ist.....


----------



## Dynator (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

@ Wolkenkreiger das ist nichts neues was Du hier verlauten lässt , auch wenn es in diesem Fall kein Eigenthümer ist sondern Pächter was einen großen Unterschied macht..aber für mich ist das Thema jetzt durch..Und wie die Suppe schmeckt die gekocht wird werden wir sehen , wenn sie gegessen werden muss. Ich werde dann mal kurz Bericht erstatten wie es sich entwickelt hat wer dann neuer Pächter ist und so... Petri Heil


----------



## Algon (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



Dynator schrieb:


> kein Eigenthümer ist sondern Pächter was einen großen Unterschied macht...


Ist das so? Was für einen Unterschied soll das machen?
Kann der Besitzer einen, z.B. 10 Jahres, Pachtvertrag kündigen, weil Leute mit den Preisen des Pächters nicht einverstanden sind? Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen.

MfG Algon


----------



## vermesser (18. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

Ich denke, der Unterschied zwischen Besitzer und Pächter ist der: Einem Eigentümer kann ich nur wenig vorschreiben, was er mit seinem Eigentum machen soll, und wenn er gar keine Angler ans Wasser lässt, ist das so.

Bei einem Pächter kann ich bei Verlängerung des Vertrages als Besitzer, also in dem Fall wohl das Land, Einfluss nehmen.

Wobei fraglich ist, ob das so passiert...denn mit den 119 Euro liegt er schon wieder fast im Rahmen, normalerweise liegt ne Jahreskarte hier in der Gegend so bei 80Euro für Raubfisch mit ellenlangen Schonzeiten für Räuber und ohne Nachtangeln...von daher relativiert sich das. Die einzige wirkliche Frechheit, die ich dabei sehe ist, daß er für jeden See einzeln kassieren will. Für alle zusammen wärs fast ok, wenn auch an der oberen Grenze. Bezahlen werd ich es trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Algon (18. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



vermesser schrieb:


> Bei einem Pächter kann ich bei Verlängerung des Vertrages als Besitzer, also in dem Fall wohl das Land, Einfluss nehmen.


 
Richtig, aber nur bei Verlängerung. Und oftmals sind die Laufzeiten solcher Pachtverträge sehr lang, damit sich Investitionen des Pächters auch rechnen.

MfG Algon


----------



## ernie1973 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

Komisch an der Ursprungsgeschichte ist für mich, dass der DAV als Vorpächter keine Verlängerungsklausel im Vertrag hatte - würde ich als Pächter über Jahre ein Gewässer bewirtschaften und einen guten Fischbestand aufbauen, dann hätte ich stets eine solche Klausel im Vertrag, weil sonst der kuriose Fall eintreten kann, dass der Inhaber der Fischereirechte die Verträge plötzlich nicht mehr verlängert, nachdem ich als Pächter einen tollen Bestand mit viel Arbeit & Geld aufgebaut habe......!?

Klingt alles etwas dubios für mich und wäre zumindest unüblich, wenn nicht sogar dumm aus Sicht des Pächters!

Dafür macht man vernünftige Verträge - sollte der Vertrag wirklich so leicht von Verpächterseite zu kündigen sein, dann sollte man mal bei den Verantwortlichen des DAV vor Ort fragen, warum die sowas abschliessen, um dann dem Pächter zu ermöglichen, "easy" aus dem Vertrag zu kommen, um danach überzogene Preise zu fordern.

Der Fischer hat ein wirtschaftliches Interesse - dem darf man nicht böse sein - und wenn die Geschichte stimmt, dann sollten die DAV Jungs vor Ort mal sagen, warum keine solche Verlängerungsklausel im Vertrag steht!....dann wird´s lustig!

;O)

Ernie


----------



## antonio (19. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

ernie nach dem was geschrieben wurde war der dav aber kein pächter, sondern hatte nur so ne art nutzungsvertrag mit dem ehemaligen pächter(fischer).
der neue pächter hat aber keinen vertrag mit dem dav.

Zitat:


"1. Das waren keine DAV Gewässer, sondern sogenannte Verbandsvertragsgewässer...das heißt, der DAV schließt eine Vereinbarung mit dem Fischer, so daß die Mitglieder dort verbilligt oder umsonst angeln können. Dieser Vertrag wurde seitens des Fischers gekündigt."

Zitat:


"Ja also es sieht so aus die drei Seen um die es hier geht waren doch kein reines DAV Gewässer ,jedoch durfte es Vertraglich vom DAV genutzt werden , was bedeutet das auf den Seen DAV Mitglieder angeln durften. Der Fischer der hier seit zirka 2 Jahren ist und auch der alte Fischer vor ihm bekamen vom DAV Jährlich Geld zum Neubesatz. Die Verträge laufen dieses Jahr aus und werden nicht vom Fischer verlängert."

antonio


----------



## Algon (19. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> und wenn die Geschichte stimmt, dann sollten die DAV Jungs vor Ort mal sagen, warum keine solche Verlängerungsklausel im Vertrag steht!....dann wird´s lustig!


 
Die sind wahrscheinlich froh das Sie die Tümpel los sind.|rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

Des weiteren hat der Pächter nach ablauf der Pacht ein Vorpachtsrecht! Solche Pachtverträge werden in der Regel (nicht immer) auf zwölf Jahre abgeschlossen. Sollte der Pachtvertrag nicht verlängert werden und handelt sich es um ein Öffentliches Gewässer (besitzer z.B. Gemeinde oder Stadt) muß die Pacht öffentlich ausgeschrieben werden!
mfg


----------



## antonio (19. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Des weiteren hat der Pächter nach ablauf der Pacht ein Vorpachtsrecht! Solche Pachtverträge werden in der Regel (nicht immer) auf zwölf Jahre abgeschlossen. Sollte der Pachtvertrag nicht verlängert werden und handelt sich es um ein Öffentliches Gewässer (besitzer z.B. Gemeinde oder Stadt) muß die Pacht öffentlich ausgeschrieben werden!
> mfg



aber nur wenns im vertrag verankert ist.
manche pächter vergessen das im vertrag zu verankern.
wie lange ein pachtvertrag mindestens laufen muß ist unterschiedlich je nach gesetzgebung des entsprechenden bl.
wenn ein gewässer ausgeschrieben werden muß erhält der den zuschlag, der am meisten hinlegt.
aber hier handelt es sich nicht um ein pachtgewässer des dav.

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

Auch für ein bloßes "Nutzungsrecht" hätte ich auf eine Verlängerungsklausel bestanden - wie es sich bei diesen Dingen allerdings rechtlich verhält, wenn tatsächlich mal der Pächter wechselt, das weiß ich nicht, weil ich damit noch nie zu tun hatte - jedenfalls ist es denkbar, dass vertraglich vereinbarte (&ggf. verlängerte) eingetragene Nutzungsrechte auch bei Pächterwechsel weiterbestehen können.

z.B. gelten auch alle Mietverträge der einzelnen Mietparteien für ein Mehrfamilienhaus weiter, auch wenn der Eigentümer wechselt.(nicht direkt vergleichbar, zeigt aber, dass ein Weiterbestehen von Verträgen der Rechtsordnung bei Eigentümerwechsel etc. nicht fremd ist).

Da ich aber mit den einzelnen Pachtregelungen der jeweiligen Bundesländer noch nie zu tun hatte, sollten sich dort die Betroffenen ggf. mal einlesen und beim DAV erfragen, warum keine Verlängerung der Nutzung möglich oder interessant ist/war!?!

E.


----------



## antonio (19. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

wenn es nur ein "einfacher nutzungsvertrag" war und der fischer keine verlängerungsklausel haben wollte warum nicht.
aber dazu fehlt hier das hintergrundwissen direkt vor ort.

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

Tja -es gilt auch bei Verträgen:

Dumm ist nur wer Dummes tut!!! (...oder unterschreibt!?!).

;O)

E.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

Ja an alle die mal was Pachten wollen! Lest alles aber auch alles dreimal und zur not von nen Anwalt durchgucken lassen! In Pachtverträgen (z.B. in meinem) ist sogar der Totesfall von mir geregelt! Die wissen jetzt schon wie es weiter geht wenn ich mal ersauf!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> ...Die wissen jetzt schon wie es weiter geht wenn ich mal ersauf!



Na dann sei mal schön Vorsichtig und achte immer drauf wer hinter Dir steht.


----------



## vermesser (25. November 2010)

*AW: Ein Fischer macht sich Freunde !!!*

Kleines Update: Gerüchteweise soll der Fischer jetzt wohl je See 79 Euro ohne Nachtangeln nehmen wollen. Womit er sich ganz allmählich den ortsüblichen Preisen nähert. Wobei es bei ihm ne extra Nachtangelerlaubnis gibt und die Raubfischschonzeiten wohl so wie beim DAV bleiben sollen. Damit hebt er sich schon fast positiv ab von einigen anderen Seen hier.

Ich denke mal, es ist einfach so, wie ich schon die ganze Zeit vermutet habe, der horrende Preis war mehr ein Testballon. Am Ende landet er preislich irgendwo da, wo alle anderen Fischer hier auch sind.

Und wenn er jetzt noch ne Gesamtkarte für alle Seen anbietet, gibts viel Gemecker, aber am Ende funktioniert es irgendwie.


----------

